# Clearing up Sooty e/e... cinnamon and chocolate



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I know in breeding e/e, RYs, to get them less sooty you breed them to chocolate and cinnamons. I know that an agouti based RY is less sooty than a black one, so I was wondering, is there a noticeable difference between a chocolate based RY and a cinnamon based RY? Just wondering, thanks!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I believe cinnamons will be slightly better than chocolates....chocolates naturally have less red/yellow to them than cinnamons do. That said...I don't know how much of a difference it makes in reality. I've yet to see an e/e mouse that is chocolate or cinnamon show any sootiness, but my shades have varied a lot b/c of outcrossing, so I could not tell you if they were cinnamon or chocolate based without already knowing the genetics or what they've thrown. It's possible that if you bred 2 lines side by side for generations that you may be able to tell the difference...but I don't know...


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's very interesting... maybe I'll have to try that, my main lines are cinnamon, chocolate and RYs!

Another question concerning sooty RYs: Do PE RY also tend toward the less sooty, being as the pink eye would dilute the dark black pigments that cause sootiness? Or do I have it all wrong as usual? lol :lol:


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I do think that PE Ry tends to be less sooty, yes. Also, strangely enough, so does broken RY...tends to be very clear even if the mouse has only a tiny spot of white.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I noticed that too! I wonder what it is... I think e/e tends to be one of the most overlooked varieties, one because it's not in the UK, and two because I believe it's not a recognized variety in the US shows? Anyone more familiar with AFRMA or EMC standards than me?

I love this color though, especially in satin, when it's non-sooty. I've also noticed that as the mice age, they will get less sooty as well. I use it as a way to tell who's the oldest in my mousery!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

e/e isn't a color. e/e is a gene that can produce anything from nearly white to irish setter red if selectively bred for it. Red is standardized, some clubs recognize gold...either can be achieved with e/e.


----------

